# 3" down pipe



## Wolf08 (Aug 6, 2013)

I will be getting the APR tune, but the APR down pipe is too expensive, i would like advice on cheaper down pipe, im on e-bay right now and im looking at a J2 DP, at my price range 200$.
good buy???:thumbup:
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Just get one of the catless ones from ebay that are in the $150 range. Many people get them including myself and have no problems.


----------



## Wolf08 (Aug 6, 2013)

*thank you*

again thank you but i live in California, and apparently we have strict smog emission rules cat will cause problem??


----------



## Wolf08 (Aug 6, 2013)

*thank you*

again thank you but i live in California, and apparently we have strict smog emission rules catless will cause problems??


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like the downpipe that you are looking at is also catless. You'll either have to get a catless downpipe and cut in a high flow cat that will pass emissions in your state, or just suck it up and buy a downpipe that already has a cat installed....either from apr or other companies.


----------



## Wolf08 (Aug 6, 2013)

*hypothetically*

hypothetically i get the down pipe installed it get the APR ECU tune level II, the exhaust system my 08 gti will handle the air flow??
I'm guessing it will to a point


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Yup it will. However, if they put a pipe on your exhaust during inspection and test the air coming out, you will fail. If they just hook up a computer, then you will pass.


----------



## Wolf08 (Aug 6, 2013)

*thank you*

man thank you. you cleared up so much for me.
i will be getting the Dp and later on the catback
again thank you


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Wolf08 said:


> man thank you. you cleared up so much for me.
> i will be getting the Dp and later on the catback
> again thank you


:thumbup:


----------

